# 2013 Cruze LS 1.8 Gas - MIL trigger Code P0300 - Slight Miss on Cold Start



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

There is a service bulletin for the negative battery cable developing a high resistance condition.

The first clue is the traction control/stabilitrac warning illuminating.......these are a hallmark of that failure.
When the ground path is disrupted, the car will set these random codes that make no sense such as you describe.

There is a number for that bulletin in many of the threads or if you are patient another member will post it up.

This update may be the only problem and all the other issues you see may never recur.

Rob


HERE!

I searched for you.......Special Coverage #14311, negative battery cable.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

IIRC, Stabilitrack and Traction Control are automatically disabled with a misfire CEL. You could try pulling your spark plugs and checking gaps. Also, check the plugs, springs inside the coil boots, and the contacts on the coil itself for any corrosion. You could also try a container of Chevron Techron concentrate plus for a tank, which may help if you have had a tank of bad gas anywhere down the line.


----------



## Wirenut (Dec 3, 2015)

It is not a random code. You can actually feel the misfire for the first couple of minutes after cold startup.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Wirenut said:


> It is not a random code. You can actually feel the misfire for the first couple of minutes after cold startup.


I'd say that either your sparkplug gap has grown too wide, or your coil pack is on it's way out.

It seems lot of things trigger the  Stabilitrack and Traction Control lights, so I wouldn't let that distract you.


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

I have the same problem. I started a thread. Mine I have down to leakage in bank cylinder 2. Now from here I gotta figure out what can it be.


----------



## Wirenut (Dec 3, 2015)

Hood,
Was your misfire only happening at cold ambient temps? Or every "cold" engine start?


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

Mine misfires during driving. Never at start. I drive it on tiptronic and it's ok but if in drive all the time it'll stutter.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Keep in mind that excessive spark plug gap will show up under throttle. It may start/idle just fine, but when you start cramming more air into the gap by opening the throttle or spooling up the turbo, the problem will start to manifest itself.


----------



## Wirenut (Dec 3, 2015)

Leaning towards fuel system as spark plugs should operate better at cold temps (lower resistance at cooler temps). And miss occurs while engine is cold only and only at low ambient temperature. Seems like improper fuel/air ratio. Either too much air or not enough fuel, or improper fuel vaporization. Last night I added a bottle of Techron fuel system treatment at fill up. Will run it through and probably a second treatment with next tank also. The mystery continues.


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

Maybe it's the coilpack?
Mine I have to have to deal with the engine. Failed compression and cylinder test for 90% leakage in bank 2.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wirenut said:


> Leaning towards fuel system as spark plugs should operate better at cold temps (lower resistance at cooler temps). And miss occurs while engine is cold only and only at low ambient temperature. Seems like improper fuel/air ratio. Either too much air or not enough fuel, or improper fuel vaporization. Last night I added a bottle of Techron fuel system treatment at fill up. Will run it through and probably a second treatment with next tank also. The mystery continues.


I had similar issue, ended up being the plugs that last go around. Swapped plugs and was good to go.

1st coil pack went out on me 18K miles. Dealership didn't believe me and was so quick to CCND me when that's why I got towed in the night before and OnStar put me up in a hotel for trip interruption. They killed half the day fixing another issue and when it came from the wash rack it misfired hard. They then had to find a coil pack and plugs making me an additional day late for my reserves weekend. Luckily I was able to make it up the following days. 

2nd one went about a year later and was in far worse condition.


----------



## Wirenut (Dec 3, 2015)

With cold temperatures returning last night, problem resurfaced this morning. Since last service appointment, I have run two tanks of fuel with Techron fuel system treatment and have switched to "Top Tier Fuels" as recommended, with no improvement in condition. I was able to get the vehicle in to the local Dealership Service Department today. Dealer Technician again pulled stored Code P0300. Recorded 280 misfires on cylinder #2. Tech checked plugs and coil pack, no problems found. Again directed to TSB # PI1206A. Directs dealer to NOT replace any parts, suggests "Top Tier Fuel". Dealer indicates there is no further action they can take. I am supposed to "accept" that a less than 2 year old vehicle, still covered under B2B warranty, will misfire and trigger MIL under a "normal operating condition"?!?!? Very disappointed in GM at this point... 

I guess I am going to have to take it in every time I get a MIL until they get tired of me and do something to fix it. What a waste of time and energy!


----------



## Wirenut (Dec 3, 2015)

Last week, same problem. Took into dealership again. Same Error code P0300, misfire detected on Cyl #2 only. Dealer performed "Top Engine Clean" (Fuel injector cleaning) in accordance with TSB#03-06-04-030H. When I looked up the TSB, it didn't seem the engine code for the Cruze was in the list? I think they are getting sick of me... Hope this fixes the problem!


----------



## Wirenut (Dec 3, 2015)

Top engine/injector cleaning did not resolve issue. MIL indicator came back on at startup on Thursday AM. Taking back into dealership on Monday. Will update.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

P0300 is set when there's too much variation in crankshaft speed. It will set another code for the cylinder if it's consistent to a cylinder. There are things that can set the code, such a certain rough roads, accessory belt, etc. But I it strikes me unlikely that it's a false code if it keeps pointing to the same cylinder.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

So what ever happened in this scenario OP?


----------

